# Airtel "the Real Thief"



## evewin89 (Mar 26, 2008)

i hav activated my GPRS connection last month (23rd feb 2008) & i was planing 2 deactivate it b4 my 1month gets ovr..bt on 17th of dis month only they hav cut my GPRS rental for the 2nd month,so i changed my mind & i continued using the GPRS connection.on 23rd of dis month wen i recharged my phone with a 333 voucher + 499 lifetime (converted my phone 2 lifetime) they again cut 250 Rs frm my balance on 24th of this month. i called the Airtel CC yesterday & the person their checked my DATABASE & he told me that he'll return my 250Rs within 24hrs. but till now i hav not received my 250 & now they hav blocked my no. 2 speak 2 their CC. wat i'll do next?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 26, 2008)

Call from your's friend airtel mobile & enquire.
Me too having some bad experiences with Airtel GPRS


----------



## sai_cool (Mar 26, 2008)

airtel is rubbish! they offer terrible service in tamilnadu too


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ I would agree with the above, am experiencing hell with Airtel Kerala Service...


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 26, 2008)

While I understand that there may be isolated cases, I feel almost compelled to say mention here that Airtel is by far the best telecom company in India. I have been with Airtel from the past 2 and a half years and cannot think of a single instance where I was dissatisfied with them.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 26, 2008)

Call 9892098920 from a landline. And if they don't behave. Then go to a nearby Airtel service centre and start shouting. Take some friends with you.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 26, 2008)

Have u guys tried logging into the My Airtel Self-Help Portal  lately? Its been some weeks since i could login successfully. They deleted my account in there and just now send me another password, but i am yet to login to that portal


----------



## choudang (Mar 26, 2008)

1. If postpaid, GPRS rental will be charged in the bill.
2. prepaid, balance will not be debited if GPRS is activated. has to be make recharge of 102 [nop] and 498 [mobile office] before the validity get expired.
3. But [this is most important], if Airtel Live is activated and you are accessing all web sites, balance will be get deducted. e.g. if surfing has made with low balance, it will be get deducted at time of next recharge. [hello tune is the another example]

*cool_techie*
My portal has been upgrated and whole layout has been also changed but lacking of few things which was previousy there. you need to re-register your number for accessing "my airtel".


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 26, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> While I understand that there may be isolated cases, I feel almost compelled to say mention here that Airtel is by far the best telecom company in India. I have been with Airtel from the past 2 and a half years and cannot think of a single instance where I was dissatisfied with them.


 i m using airtel since 2005. {3years} i agree wit u that its N/W is good but airtel always take hidden charges frm its customers.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 26, 2008)

Contact nodal officer. You would get a reply in a month!!!!!!!!


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Call 9892098920 from a landline. And if they don't behave. Then go to a nearby Airtel service centre and start shouting. Take some friends with you.


 y'terday i went 2 airtel CC & explained my prob. u kno wat they did ?......they  jst called 121 frm their mobile & handed me the phone 2 talk 2 their CC ovr the phone..& the CC person told me that their server is down @ present & they can't do nything .



asnvin said:


> Contact nodal officer. You would get a reply in a month!!!!!!!!


who's nodal officer.?


----------



## choudang (Mar 26, 2008)

evewin89 said:


> i m using airtel since 2005. {3years} i agree wit u that its N/W is good but airtel always take hidden charges frm its customers.



can you tell me what do you have....... mo/nop or live!


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 26, 2008)

warrior said:


> can you tell me what do you have....... mo/nop or live!



i hav only MO activated...


----------



## krazzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah even I'm an Airtel gprs user and know it can be a pain in the you-know-where sometimes. But still it offers the best gprs of all the service providers at the best price (atleast here in Mumbai). Plus network strength, coverage and call quality totally rocks, thats why I'm sticking with it.


----------



## choudang (Mar 26, 2008)

```
*airtel.in/Level2_t3_services.aspx?path=1/6/6/3/6
```
if you have only mobile office, pl go thru the above mentioned url, as u r not mentioning your location, i am unable to find out the fact.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 26, 2008)

If you consider the price, then Airtel may be best. But if you look at efficiency, Vodafone is better if we consider GSM operators


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 26, 2008)

warrior said:


> *cool_techie*
> My portal has been upgrated and whole layout has been also changed but lacking of few things which was previousy there. you need to re-register your number for accessing "my airtel".


Isnt the portal same for all the users? I mean if u can login, why am i not able to login? On entering the username and password, i get a page which displays *Bharti Airtel Secure Domain Error #38cf04d7*  Besides i am unable to send pic msgs on national level. Even though i have an Airtel tower in front of my premises, my phone displays the tower which is 3kms away* These are some of the problems faced by me.

_*Changing the phone(s) didnt help. And Airtel is reluctant to change the SIM too  _


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 26, 2008)

I had some problem too last time . . I recharged with 498 and got the msg Recharge successful . . Then wen i asked for activation cc told tilt i had not recharged at all . . And i lost the money . . And now i am using Nop 104 . . Cant lose more money . . And worst thing was wen i complained at ties service center they said we wont handle any prepaid customers . .


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 27, 2008)

Send an email to their customer care and give full details... Sometimes, when communication over phone fails, you get reply over email a little bit better. (speaking from actual experience)

Arun


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2008)

Talk to them and explain the complete thing, you should get your money back.

So far my experience with Airtel is very good. Have mostly been with Airtel since going mobile.

Don't shout at them. It never works. Rather put it this way, saying that I compromised on using it for 1 extra month since I was already charged for that month but I am now thinking otherwise.


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 27, 2008)

jst nw i returned home frm AIRTEL CC & again they told me 2 wait another 24hrs coz they hav already send my 250 Rs to my no. but still my A/c balance is not showing that added 250 Rs.


----------



## choudang (Mar 27, 2008)

*evewin.*. you have to wait for 24hrs and ask for confirmation number if not updated. generally it takes 48hrs and also check in dedicated account balance. have gone thru that site, what is your airtel circle.

*phuchungbhutia*
1. if you got the rcg msg, then why didn't you inform them the transaction ID, and most imp that after rcg it will take 24-48 hrs to get activated and second time it takes only 1/2 hr hardly, no need to make calls to CC
2. who said that ARC does not have the support for prepid customer, if so, why didn't you complain to higher auth, i.e. Nodal, Appellate. 121 is the cc number for prepaid and postpaid. if you dial 121 from a postpaid number for prepaid... won't get the support.

*cool_tech* it is same for all users. are you using BB from airtel itself? i had that error for 1st time but now its ok. new look is not available right now, scheduled to be launched on 31st march as it is beta version. you will not able to see the bills, payments and other links. kindly note that BTS is not responsible for picture msg that you not able to send. it depends on facilities that you have. some templates / pictures can be send thru normal sms, but if you are trying to send file as attachment, you should have MMS and it is depended on data availability / slot priority / Congestion of traffic on the BTS. 
secondly, how did you that you are not latching on that tower nearby your home, have you tried to figure it out with others, is that tower is online, it is a tower or repeater, plz confirm.


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2008)

Sometimes, it requires a mobile turn off and then a turn on. Try that


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 27, 2008)

warrior said:


> *cool_tech* it is same for all users. are you using BB from airtel itself? i had that error for 1st time but now its ok. new look is not available right now, scheduled to be launched on 31st march as it is beta version. you will not able to see the bills, payments and other links. kindly note that BTS is not responsible for picture msg that you not able to send. it depends on facilities that you have. some templates / pictures can be send thru normal sms, but if you are trying to send file as attachment, you should have MMS and it is depended on data availability / slot priority / Congestion of traffic on the BTS.
> secondly, how did you that you are not latching on that tower nearby your home, have you tried to figure it out with others, is that tower is online, it is a tower or repeater, plz confirm.


Nopes, am on Dataone, i use the portal to keep track of my mobile usage and to make payments. I am able to send picture messages within Kerala. But not on STD level. Airtel personnel are confused themselves. I was asked by the Nodal Officer (or someone who claims to be him  ), to get my sim tested on the nearby Airtel office. When i went there to get it done, the officials are saying they dont have any facility to test the sims. Actually they were baffled when they heard that i wanted to get my sim tested. And regarding the tower in question, i was informed by Airtel personnel themselves, that it was under repairs for sometime, but now its working fine. I highly doubt that statement.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 27, 2008)

I did everything i told them abt the recharge trans id but still no help and i had to go to the serv center but got such ridiculous answers to switch to postpaid and they dont handle prepd . . So i called cc again and he asked me to ask recharge shop to call him back but no help . .

I did everything i told them abt the recharge trans id but still no help and i had to go to the serv center but got such ridiculous answers to switch to postpaid and they dont handle prepd . . So i called cc again and he asked me to ask recharge shop to call him back but no help . .   and i had called the cc after 2 days . . And i had to run around all week


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 28, 2008)

sakumar79 said:


> Send an email to their customer care and give full details... Sometimes, when communication over phone fails, you get reply over email a little bit better. (speaking from actual experience)
> 
> Arun



I wrote three-four times to Airtel customer care. But never got anything except a computer generated reply. Nodal Officer replies in 15-20 days(he should do so in 7 days as per TRAI guidelines)


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 28, 2008)

2dy also i went 2 AIRTEL CC & the CC person again checked their DATABASE  & told me that i'll get my BALANCE by dis cuming MONDAY..........letz c wat happen......they hav also blocked my 121 CC no. so i cant call them frm my phone no.


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 28, 2008)

jst nw i got my BALANCE updated.though i hav 2 go 2 AIRTEL CC 3 times in a row bt still i m happy coz they hav returned my Balance...thank u guyz 4 all ur comments..


----------



## djmykey (Mar 31, 2008)

I tried to activate MO on my prepaid mobile and didnt know about this least balance thing. So am not sure. MO is not on, and attempts to start it also fails without any sms or error. So dunno what to do really. And also Im now in doubt to recharge huge amounts to my mobile


----------

